# fresh ricotta



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Can you freeze fresh ricotta...should you salt it prior to freezing?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yes you can freeze it and I salt it but wouldn't matter either way


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

oh, thanks for saying this, i've been meaing to ask!


----------

